# TC Triumph Problems



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

Has anyone ever had a muzzle loader that had a defective barrell?

I have been shooting muzzle loaders for 12-15yrs and bought a new TC triumph last year and it has been a nightmare. I have put 50-60 rounds through it and used every kind of powder and bullet combination known to man and it just gets worse the more I shoot it.

I have tried cleaning the barrell after every shot and tried to a dirty barrell as well. I even purchased a new scope just to make sure that was not the problem. We went out again yesterday and the first shot was 4" high and after teh 20th shot we were not even hitting paper.

Besides the fact that I have spent $100 + dollars in powder and bullets I am just at my wits end with this thing and not sure what to do. I can still take out my old TC black diamon and drive tacks.

Probably just venting but looking for opions.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

anything is possible, could be a bad gun/barrell. Sounds like you have done what you can to eliminate the usual factors (poweder, loads, sabots, bullets cleaning vs not cleaning) although 50-60 shots is not too terribly to many. Last time I shot my ML I bet I cranked off 100 shots to confirm that my load (see below) was shooting as good as it appeared to be. Also how long are u waiting between shots? A hot barrel definately changes POI drastically.

have you contacted T/C and see what they say?

I have had a T/C Triumph since they came out 4 years ago and mine is a tack driver. 1.5inch groups at 100yards shooting a 250gr SST in a Harvester Short sabot over 110grs of BH209 with a CCI 209M primer. No change in group or POI over 25shot strings WITHOUT swabbing between shots (The BH209 is great). 

Maybe try heading over to modernmuzzleloader.com if they can't fugure it out over there, no one will be able to figure it out, LOL

Hope some of this helps,
J-


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I have read of some problems with the action locking up consistantly on some Triumphs. Thats where I'd look first to make sure that thing is locking up tight and consistant. I'd also look at the QLA at the muzzle but the naked eye may not tell you much. If the QLA is off a few thousanths, accuracy and consistancy will be non existant. In the Encore world, many have been eliminated by gunsmiths. I'd also call T/C. Their customer service is very good! They will likely have you send the gun to them and they will go over it and they will also shoot it. PIA to have to send it in, but worth it if T/C fixes or replaces the gun. 

I would also consider letting someone else load and shoot the gun if you haven't already. With your experience, you're not likely the problem! But, it is one more variable to eliminate....which will help you when you plead your case to T/C.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I had 2 other people shoot the gun besides me and they both shoot Thompson Centers as well. We were all sighting in and the other 2 guns were driving tacks.


----------



## Bulletproof (Jul 26, 2005)

Most likely a function of a gun defect. Call TC and send it in. I own a Triumph and it has been a very good shooter.


----------

